# World War II  D20 Modern



## Vigilant Fiend (Jan 21, 2003)

I need some help getting the specs on guns and equipment carried by troops during world war ii. If possible I would like to know what they carried and how it should be handled. Also any suggestions as to how to run this type of game is welcome as well as maps and floorplans. Thanks.


----------



## Sagan Darkside (Jan 21, 2003)

Behold- the wonders of the internet:

http://directory.google.com/Top/Soc...Conflicts/World_War_II/Weapons_and_Equipment/

Good luck
SD


----------



## MacPhail (Jan 21, 2003)

*WWII*

Which theater/front are you going to set your game in? I'd definately hit the video store first... A Bridge Too Far, The Longest Day, Battle of the Bulge, Das Boot, Tora! Tora! Tora!, Kelly's Heroes, The Great Escape, Bridge over the River Kwai; more recently U-571, Enemy at the Gates and Saving Private Ryan... just to name a few. Read The Eagle Has Landed by Jack Higgins; any of his novels from that period are sure to feed the imagination, especially if your group hasn't read him. Read The Forgotten Soldier by Guy Sajer for the grimmest account of the Eastern Front that I know of-- photocopy bits of this first-hand account for player handouts and watch their faces go pale. There is actually a pretty good Complete Idiot's book on WWII with good summaries of the action in their easy-to-process format. 

Once you know which theater, which era and which faction you want to represent, I can give you some more, but as said above, the internet is your best friend.. just check the source for reliability (Major Universities are better than hobby sites, etc.).

Good Luck


----------



## Chaldfont (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm also in this boat. I am working on a d20 Modern adventure loosely based on Kelly's Heroes for a con. I think I can whip up weapon info, using stats from d20 Modern weapons as a start.

But what I am having trouble finding is the equipment load carried by a group of US soldiers. How many carried tommy guns as opposed to rifles? How many BARs? How many .30 caliber machine guns? How many grenades did a soldier carry?


----------



## Sagan Darkside (Jan 21, 2003)

Reenacting company sites might be of some help:

http://www.ccone.com/ww2/29th_Division/Uniforms___Equipment/uniforms___equipment.html
http://36thair3ad.homestead.com/AuthenticityStandards.html

To be honest (and hopefully not rude)- you may want to hit a library and do the research yourself. Most competent libraries should have books on such things, and librarians can help you find it.

SD


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2003)

Sit tight a few more weeks and then buy the new Polyhedron/Dungeon.

Featuring "V for Victory" [formerly known as "Dogfaces"], a d20 WWII infantryman game.

And for a sickening amount of detail...GURPS WWII: Dogfaces should have more info than a whole VFW.

But if you're short on cash, you can always go talk to old people.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 22, 2003)

While playing Medal of Honor, my favourite weapon was the Garand. I liked it's punch, and loved the *tchink* sound it made when the magazine auto-ejected after the last bullet was fired.


----------



## Prince Atom (Jan 23, 2003)

Then there's a nice point in the first episode of "Band of Brothers" where one of the people (I forget which) goes on this rant about all of his equipment.  This takes a minute or two, and he ends with "... and then there's my chute, reserve chute, M1, and mae west," or words to that effect.

It might not be the most historically accurate, but it's a nice scene.

TWK


----------



## Katowice (Jan 24, 2003)

That was Sgt. Joe Toye and I think they were trying to convey the amount of crap these guys had to carry.  It was really interesting.



			
				The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> *Then there's a nice point in the first episode of "Band of Brothers" where one of the people (I forget which) goes on this rant about all of his equipment.  This takes a minute or two, and he ends with "... and then there's my chute, reserve chute, M1, and mae west," or words to that effect.
> 
> It might not be the most historically accurate, but it's a nice scene.
> 
> TWK *


----------



## Prince Atom (Jan 24, 2003)

> While playing Medal of Honor, my favourite weapon was the Garand. I liked it's punch, and loved the *tchink* sound it made when the magazine auto-ejected after the last bullet was fired.






> Also, the spent clip was automatically ejected after the last round was fired, making a distinctive sound, which could be fatal in close quarter or sniper operations.




So I take it, either the opponents in the game were deaf, or there aren't many opportunities to do the Bond thing, or you just weren't that sort of player.

Ohhh.... my 'puter is far, far too small....   

TWK


----------



## Prince Atom (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey, Katowice -- you hear about Bill Mauldin?  Sad, isn't it?

TWK


----------



## aurin777 (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey there, recently I have also decided to run a WWII
themed d20 modern game, but I am going to be adding a
touch of the occult to give it a more evil and demonic
feel to it. I am going to start off with the game in
the midst of ww2, but slowly the PCs are going to find
themselves wrapped up in the paranormal side of the
war.. Ie ss creating superhumans and zombie nazis and
whatnot. I think it will run well, and with a little
Raiders of the Lost Ark feel, I am sure it will be a
sucess. But as I look over the material I have
acquired for my game, I realized that I do, as well,
need a list of vechiles and weapons for the WW2 side
of things for japan, russia, france, and the US. I
don't need a lot of weapons, I just need basic names
and their coinciding stats. I was hoping that if you
were going to make a new equipment list for wwii d20,
then I was hoping I could get that from you. Thanks
  Brandon


----------



## Katowice (Jan 26, 2003)

Yes, I was especially sad since I just finished his memoir of WWII just two months ago.  I forget the title, but you can find it online or in your library.  It really sheds a lot of light on the life of a "doggie" in WWII.



			
				The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> *Hey, Katowice -- you hear about Bill Mauldin?  Sad, isn't it?
> 
> TWK *


----------



## Katowice (Jan 26, 2003)

A good source of d20 stats for WWII (and the occult) is the Weird War II line by Pinnancle (www.peginc.com).  So far, they have the following books:

Blood on the Rhine (Western Europe)
Afrika Korpse (North Africa)
Land of the Rising Dead (Pacific)
Hell Freezes Over (Russia--coming soon).

There's even a free adventure for download at their site.

Also, this guy has lots of stats and a table from the above products for weapons: http://www.mchome.net/dirk/weirdwars/

The websites for Medal of Honor (www.moh.ea.com) and Battlefield 1942 games have some descriptions of weapons and vehicles.



			
				aurin777 said:
			
		

> *Hey there, recently I have also decided to run a WWII
> themed d20 modern game, but I am going to be adding a
> touch of the occult to give it a more evil and demonic
> feel to it. I am going to start off with the game in
> ...


----------



## aurin777 (Jan 26, 2003)

well Katowice, thank you very much for that. I'll do my best to track down the books from some people and snag the weapons pages out of them. It saves me a lot of work of doing historical research and then trying to assign stats to them. I may need to tweak them slightly to fit in with d20 modern rules, but once I get that all taken care of, I will post it back up for y'all. If anyone with the books wants to help me out, it'd be appreciated 

Also, I have one more question (for the time being) to bother you all with. Now that my campaign is getting closer and closer to lifting off the ground (I did all the npc stats for my nazis today. 1/2 cr dedicated ordinaries are even better to kill than orcs) I now need miniatures for the game. I poked around on the internet for about forty-five minutes, and I couldn't find what I was looking for. I need about 20 assorted nazis, and then I was hoping to pick up like 5 japanese soldiers, 5 russians, 5 brits, 5 italians, 10 us soldiers, and then a slew of pcs set from the 40's. The webpages I found contained 15 mm wargaming figs, but I need well detailed RPG figs. I know I have seen some before back in the day when I was looking for alternate models to convert for my wh40k armies, but I cannot seem to find the same thing now. Anyone have any webpages I can order from? I'll love you forever.

~~Brandon (one step closer to stomping out the third reich)


----------



## Katowice (Jan 27, 2003)

Black Tree miniatures are sold in most gaming/hobby stores near me, even though they are UK.

http://www.black-tree-design.com/catalog.php?ctry=us&lng=gb&rangenum=7&typenum=71

Scroll down and look on the left for the different nationalities.


----------



## Katowice (Jan 27, 2003)

You can also find these in most hobby stores:

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/plastic/135militaryminiatureseries/index.html


----------



## aurin777 (Jan 28, 2003)

Well Katowice, I liked the UK minis that you posted first, and I ordered an entire heap of them, which promise to be sent out within 2 business days. The prices are good, too. About 2 bucks a fig. 
While we are on the topic of answering all of my little questions *grin* I was hoping that someone could enlighten me with which exact issue of dungeon/poly magazine has (or will have) the "V is for Victory" or Dogfaces minigame in it. I want that so bad I can taste it.
~~~Brandon


----------



## Chondu (Jan 28, 2003)

"V for Victory" is in Dungeon #97, which should be arriving anytime now.


----------



## Albert_Fish (Jan 29, 2003)

check out  www.GodlikeRPG.com   particularly the  links page (  http://www.godlikerpg.com/links.shtml ) and the   downloads, especially the    "Weapons of  WWII"  download.  There  there is, of course,  Weird War  by www.peginc.com. 
There is  also the  great  granddaddy of them all,  Advanced Squad Leader.
This site  for ASL has EVERYTHING!!!!!!    http://www.wwiivehicles.com/   of  course  you will need  to  do some  consersion ( but they are  real life stats so its  just  converting from miles per hour to  feet per  round).  you  could  also  use the  sleeping Imperium firearms rules so account for the  various guns (a  mauser is not a  garand!)

ok, so what, i am a  dork.


----------



## Prince Atom (Jan 29, 2003)

I just picked up GURPS WWII (a "Powered by GURPS" product), a nice hardback with a lot of crunch (typical of GURPS) and a lot of cream.  It told me a lot of things I didn't know about the War -- including how strung out and nervously exhausted Hitler was.  Apparently he slept through the Normandy invasion because none of his officers wanted to wake him, he'd been sleeping so little.

It doesn't have too many vehicles (basically one from each side in the war) but it does include vehicle-creation rules and a LOT of weapons and equipment lists.  I got it for about $30, which is a little steep if all you're going to use it for is reference.  I, of course, intend to use it in a GURPS campaign if I can ever talk my group into it (they refer to the system as FURPS, IYKWIM).

Oh, yeah, and somehow Uncle Joe made it into the sole illustration on the back.  I can think of at least three other world leaders that could have done just as well for the core rulebook....

PS:  I think Bill Mauldin's general autobiography is "The Brass Ring" or something like that.  Interesting as all get-out, and it just so happens I have a copy.

TWK
"I can't go no lower -- me buttons is in th' way."


----------



## Prince Atom (Jan 29, 2003)

> a mauser is not a garand!




It depends on the focus of your game.  If your game is heavily into the tiny nuances of equipment, then of course a Karabiner 98k is not an M1 Garand.

However, if the focus is on something else (like, say, superheroes or the machinations of crazed Nazi scientists) then you can just come up with generic stats for a "Rifle" of a certain range of caliber, and give it to both the Wehrmacht and the US Army and call it what you will.

I find it's an insidious trap, this wanting to differentiate between weapons, when really the only difference is one little statistic like a few feet of variation in range increment.

But, by all means, if you want to focus on the equipment, go right ahead.  Don't take my opinions for fact  

TWK


----------



## qstor (Jan 29, 2003)

some of the weapons have stats in CoC but none of the weapons in Ultramodern Firearms are suitable IIRC...

I asked for the stats for the M1 Garand on the WOTC d20 modern boards..

Mike


----------



## aurin777 (Jan 30, 2003)

Today I tracked down the Wierd Wars II book just so I could look at the equipment lists, but it wasn't complete enough for me to actually pay the money for the book. I figure that I will just wait for the new dungeon/poly and get the equipment lists out of that but someone sent me a VERY good file filled with d20 modern stats AND pictures. I was happily suprised. Here is the list of guns (sorry it wont be formatted):
Pistols								
Model	Damage	Capacity	Ammo	Firing	Range	Size	Weight	Nation
Beretta Modello 1934	2d4	7+1 box	9mm-s	Semi	30 ft.	Tiny	2 lbs	Italian
Browning 1935 'Grande Puissance'	2d6	13+1 box	9mm	Semi	40 ft.	Small	2 lbs	British
Colt 1911A1	2d6	7+1 box	.45 in	Semi	30 ft.	Small	3 lbs	American
Luger1	2d6	7+1 box	9mm	Semi	30 ft.	Small	2 lbs	German
TT-33 (Tula-Tokarev Model 1933)	2d6	8+1 box	7.62mm	Semi	40 ft.	Small	2 lbs	Russian
Type 14 (Nambu)	2d4	8+1 box	8mm	Semi	30 ft.	Small	2 lbs	Japanese
Walther P38	2d6	8+1 box	9mm	Semi	40 ft.	Small	2 lbs	German
Webley Mark 4	2d8	6 cylinder	9.65mm	Semi	20 ft.	Small	2 lbs	British
Submachine Guns								
Sten Mark II (Machine Carbine)	2d6	32+1 box	9mm	A(15)-10, S	50 ft.	Large	8 lbs	British
Beretta Modello 1938A	2d6	40+1 box	9mm	A(16)-10, S	50 ft.	Large	11 lbs	Italian
M1A1 'Thompson'	2d8	30+1 box;
50 drum	.45 in	A(17)-15, S	40 ft.	Large	12 lbs	American
M3 'Grease Gun'	2d8	30+1 box	.45 in	A(14)-10	40 ft.	Large	10 lbs	American
MP40 (Maschinen Pistole 40)	2d6	32+1 box	9mm	A(15)-10, S	50 ft.	Large	10 lbs	German
PPSh-41 (Pistolet Pulemet Shpagin)	2d6	35+1 box;
71 drum	7.62mm	A(19)-20	60 ft.	Large	12 lbs	Russian
The Owen	2d6	33+1 box	9mm	A(17)-15, S	50 ft.	Large	11 lbs	Australian
Bolt Action Rifles								
Lee Enfield Rifle No. 4	2d10	10 clip	0.303 in	1 shot	90 ft.	Large	9 lbs	British
Fucile Modello 1891	2d8	6 clip	6.5mm	1 shot	90 ft.	Large	8 lbs	Italian
Mauser 98k Karabiner	2d12	5 clip	7.92mm	1 shot	100 ft.	Large	9 lbs	German
Mosin-Nagant Model 1891	2d10	5 clip	7.62mm	1 shot	100 ft.	Large	9 lbs	Russian
Springfield Model 1903	2d10	5 clip	0.3 in	1 shot	110 ft.	Large	9 lbs	American
Type 38th Year (Arisaka)	2d8	5 clip	6.5mm	1 shot	90 ft.	Large	9 lbs	Japanese
Rifles and Assault Rifles								
FG42 (Fallschirmjagergewehr)	2d10	20+1 box	7.92mm	A(18)-15, S	90 ft.	Large	10 lbs	German
Gewehr 43	2d10	10+1 box	7.92mm	Semi	100 ft.	Large	10 lbs	German
M1 Carbine	2d10	15+1 box	.3 in	Semi	80 ft.	Large	6 lbs	American
M1 Garand2	2d10	8 clip	.3 in	Semi	110 ft.	Large	10 lbs	American
M1941 Johnson	2d10	10 clip	.3 in	Semi	110 ft.	Large	9 lbs	American
MP43/Stg44	2d10	30+1 box	7.92mm-s	A(15)-10, S	80 ft.	Large	12 lbs	German
SVT40	2d8	10+1 box	7.62mm	Semi	100 ft.	Large	9 lbs	Russian
Light Machine Guns								
Bren Gun	2d10	30+1 box	.303 in	A(15)-10	90 ft.	Large	23 lbs	British
Breda Modello 30	2d8	20+1 box	6.5mm	A(15)-10	80 ft.	Large	23 lbs	Italian
DP (Degtyaryev Pakhotnyi)	2d10	47 drum	7.62mm	A(15)-10	110 ft.	Large	27 lbs	Russian
M1918A2 Browning Automatic Rifle	2d10	20+1 box	.3 in	A(16)-10	110 ft.	Large	19 lbs	American
M1919A4 Browning LMG	2d10	250 belt	.3 in	A(15)-10	110 ft.	Huge	45 lbs	American
MG34 (Maschinengewehr)	2d12	50 belt	7.92mm	A(19)-20	100 ft.	Large	32 lbs	German
MG42 (Maschinengewehr)	2d12	50 belt	7.92mm	A(23)-25	100 ft.	Large	31 lbs	German
Type 96	2d8	30+1 box	6.5mm	A(16)-10	90 ft.	Large	20 lbs	Japanese
Heavy Machine Guns								
Vickers	2d10	250 belt	.303 in	A(15)-10	90 ft.	Huge	90 lbs	British
Breda Modello 37	2d8	20 tray	8mm	A(15)-10	100 ft.	Huge	84 lbs	Italian
M1910 (Pulemet Maksima Obrazets)	2d10	250 belt	7.62mm	A(16)-10	110 ft.	Huge	163 lbs	Russian
M1917A1 Browning 	2d10	250 belt	.3 in	A(16)-10	110 ft.	Huge	95 lbs	American
Maschinengewehr 34 (MG34)	2d12	250 belt	7.92mm	A(19)-20	100 ft.	Huge	68 lbs	German
Maschinengewehr 42 (MG42)	2d12	250 belt	7.92mm	A(23)-25	100 ft.	Huge	66 lbs	German
Type 92	2d8	30 strip	7.7mm	A(15)-10	90 ft.	Huge	123 lbs	Japanese
Flamethrowers3 (Reflex DC 15)								
Model	Damage	Ammo	Shot	Sustain	Weight	Size	Spray	Nation
Flammenwerfer 41	3d6/6d6	18 liters	65 ft.	2 rounds	49 lbs	Large	100 ft.	German
Flammenwerfer 42	3d6/6d6	18 liters	80 ft.	2 rounds	41 lbs	Large	120 ft.	German
Lifebuoy Flamethrower No. 2	3d6/6d6	18 liters	100 ft.	2 rounds	62 lbs	Large	130 ft.	British
Portable Flamethrower M2-2	3d6/6d6	18 liters	80 ft.	2 rounds	70 lbs	Large	130 ft.	American
ROKS-2 (Ranzewuj Ognemjot KS-2)	3d6/6d6	9 liters	120 ft.	1 round	50 lbs	Large	150 ft.	Russian
Hand Grenades (Reflex DC 15)								
Model	Damage	Shape	Burst	Fuse	Weight	Size	Blast	Nation
Mills No. 36	4d6	Egg	20 ft.	Long	2 lbs	Tiny	Frag	British
Mills No. 69	3d6	Egg	10 ft.	Impact	1 lbs	Tiny	Con	British
Mk II	4d6	Egg	20 ft.	Long	1 lbs	Tiny	Frag	American
Mk III	3d6	Egg	10 ft.	Short	1 lbs	Tiny	Con	American
RGD-33	4d6	Stick4	20 ft.	Short	1 lbs	Small	Frag	Russian
Stielgranate 24	4d6	Stick4	20 ft.	Short	1 lbs	Small	Frag	German
Eiergranate 39	4d6	Egg	20 ft.	Short	1 lbs	Tiny	Frag	German
Rifle Grenades (Reflex DC 15)								
Model	Damage	Range	Burst	Penetrate	Weight	Size	Blast	Nation
M17	4d6	30 ft.	15 ft.		2 lbs	Small	Frag	American
Gewehr Granate	4d6	30 ft.	15 ft.		1 lbs	Small	Frag	German
M9A1	8d6	30 ft.	5 ft.	10	1 lbs	Small	Shaped	American
Panzer Granate	6d6	15 ft.	10 ft.	2	1 lbs	Small	Shaped	German
Gross Panzer Granate	6d6	30 ft.	10 ft.	3	1 lbs	Small	Shaped	German
Gross Panzer Granate 46mm	8d6	60 ft.	5 ft.	9	1 lbs	Small	Shaped	German
Gross Panzer Granate 61mm	10d6	60 ft.	5 ft.	13	1 lbs	Small	Shaped	German
Schubgranate P 40	6d6	30 ft.	10 ft.	4	1 lbs	Small	Shaped	German
Anti-Tank Rockets (Reflex DC 18)								
Model	Damage	Range	Burst	Penetrate	Weight	Size	Ammo	Nation
M1A1 Bazooka	10d6	100 ft.	10 ft.	10	13 lbs	Large	3 lbs	American
RPzB 54 (Raketenpanzerbuchse) 	10d6	120 ft.	5 ft.	15	24 lbs	Large	7 lbs	German
1The Luger is a very delicate machine and jams on a natural 1 as if it had a drum magazine
2The M1 Garand cannot be reloaded while any bullets remain in the clip, in addition, when the last round is spent, the empty clip springs out of the internal housing and makes a distinctive ‘ping’ sound (Listen DC 10 to hear). After this, the Garand can be reloaded as a move-equivalent action
3Flamethrowers have a Hardness of 5 and 5 hit points. They have a defense of 9 + user’s Dexterity modifier + user’s class defense bonus.
4Stick grenades have a base range increment of 15 ft. instead of 10 ft.


Ranged weapons are described by a number of statistics:
   Damage: The damage the weapon deals on a successful hit.
   Critical: (Not listed on these tables) The threat range for all weapons listed here is 20; except for grenades (rifle and hand), rockets, and flamethrowers – all of which have no threat range and cannot score a critical hit.
   Damage Type: (Not listed on these tables) All firearms deal ballistic damage, flame throwers deal fire damage, fragmentation grenades deal slashing damage, concussion grenades (and rockets) deal concussion damage.
   Range Increment: (‘Range’ on these tables) Any attack at less than this distance is not penalized for range. However, each full range increment causes a cumulative -2 penalty on the attack roll. 
   Range weapons have a maximum of ten range increments, except thrown weapons, which have a maximum range of five range increments.
   Rat of Fire: (‘Firing’ on these tables) Some ranged weapons have a rate of fire of 1 shot, which simply means they can be employed once per round and then must be reloaded, replaced, or re-chambered. Firearms, which operate through many different forms of internal mechanisms, have varying rates of fire. The three possible rates of fire for handguns, longarms, and heavy weapons are single shot, semiautomatic, and automatic.
   Single Shot: A weapon with the single shot rate of fire requires the user to manually operate the action (the mechanism that ejects the spent casing and chambers a new round) between each shot. Bolt-action rifles are the most common firearm with a single shot rate of fire. A weapon with the single shot rate of fire can fire only one shot per attack, even if the user has a feat or other abilities that normally allow more than one shot per attack.
   Semiautomatic (S): Most firearms have the semiautomatic rate of fire. These firearms feed and  themselves with each shot. A semiautomatic weapon fires one shot per attack (effectively acting as a single shot weapon), but some feats allow characters armed with semiautomatic weapons to fire shots in rapid succession, getting in more than one shot per attack.
   Automatic (A): Automatic weapons fire a burst or stream of shots with a single squeeze of the trigger. Only weapons with the automatic rate of fire can be set on autofire or be used with feats that take advantage of automatic fire. 
   The number in parentheses following the ‘A’ in the description is the suggested Reflex save DC for using autofire. This is based on the rounds per minute statistic of each weapon. The number following the dash in the description is the number of bullets using autofire uses up in an attack. Once again, this is based on the rate of fire of the weapon.
   For example – If the PC’s were to come into the area being covered by a German MG42 (Actually fires 1,300 rounds per minute, game statistics of A(25)-23) manned by a lone Nazi, they would have to make Reflex saves at a DC of 23 or take the weapon’s damage (2d12) as they are struck by one of the 25 bullets being fired.
   Magazine: (‘Capacity on these tables) The weapon’s magazine capacity and type are given in this column. The amount of ammunition a weapon carries, and hence how many shots it can fire before needing to be reloaded, is determined by its magazine capacity. How the firearm is reloaded depends upon its magazine type. The number in this entry is the magazine’s capacity in shots; the word that follows the number indicates the magazine type: box, drum, cylinder, (internal) clip, or linked (belt, strip, or tray).
   Box: A box magazine is any type of magazine that can be removed and reloaded separately from the weapon. This feature is advantageous because a character can carry extra magazines, already loaded, and simply swap an empty one for one of the extras. Also, box magazines tend to have relatively large capacities. Any firearm that utilizes a box magazine may hold one extra round, chambered, in addition to a full magazine.
   Drum: A drum magazine is a spiral spring-loaded twelve inch cylinder that vastly increases the magazine capacity of the average firearm. Unfortunately, the drum’s complicated spring mechanism is prone to jamming; on a natural 1, the weapon is jammed, and requires a full round action to force the chamber clear (move-equivalent if the user has the rapid reload feat).
   Cylinder: A revolver keeps its ammunition in a cylinder which is part of the weapon and serves as the firing chamber for each round as well. Unlike box magazines, cylinders can’t be removed, and they must be reloaded by hand. However, most revolvers can be used with a speed loaded (see d20 Modern pg. 120) – a small device that holds a full load of ammunition ready to be inserted, all at once, into a cylinder. Using a speed loader is much like inserting a box magazine into a weapon. Without a speed loader, a firearm with a cylinder must be loaded by hand.
   Internal: Called a clip on these tables, some weapons keep their ammunition in an internal space, which must be loaded by hand. This is the case with most shotguns, as well as some rifles. Reloading a clip type of internal magazine is a move-equivalent action (instead of a full-round action) just as if the user were loading a box magazine.
   Size: Size categories for weapons and other objects are defined differently from the seize categories for creatures. The relationship between a weapon’s size and that of its wielder defines whether it can be used one-handed, if it requires two hands, and if it’s a light weapon.
   A Medium-size or smaller weapon can be used one-handed or two-handed. A Large weapon requires two hands. A Huge weapon requires two hands and a bipod or other mount.
   A Small or smaller weapon is considered a light weapon. It can be used one-handed and, as a light weapon, is easier to use in your off hand (see d20 Modern, table 5-3, pg. 138).
   Weight: This column gives the weapon’s weight when fully loaded.
   Nation: The nation that utilized the weapon during World War II
   Penetrate: A special statistic given to armor piercing explosives. The number indicates how many point of hardness the weapon ignores when damaging objects.
   Fuse: Another special statistic, this one given to grenades; it indicates when the grenade will explode. A short fuse grenade detonates at the end of the round it is thrown on, a long fuse grenade explodes the next round, at its thrower’s initiative count.

   Flamethrowers: Flamethrowers have two basic attack modes: shot and spray. A shot is a short, controlled burst that drains 1 liter of fuel and deals 3d6 fire damage to everything in an area 5 feet wide and [Shot] feet long (Reflex Save DC 15 for ½). A Spray is a longer, sustained jet that drains 9 liters and deals 6d6 fire damage to everything in an area 10 feet  wide and [Spray] feet long (Reflex Save DC 20 for ½). If a flame thrower is damaged, using a Spray entails a 50% chance of immolation, as if the flamethrower had been reduced to 0 hit points. The user takes 6d6 fire damage (no save) and everything within 5 feet takes 3d6 fire damage (Reflex Save DC 15 for ½).
   Concussion Grenades: When a concussion grenade damages a creature, it initiates a Bullrush in a random direction (roll 1d8) as if it 
were a medium creature charging with a Strength score of 10 + damage dealt. For example, if a PC lobbed a Mk III grenade at a formation of three Nazis, and dealt 10 damage to each of them, the user would then roll for the Bullrush: 1d20 + 2 (charging) + 5 (Str of 10 + 10 damage = 20, mod of +5) and push each Nazi (assuming his grenade beats each of their Strength checks) in a random direction 5 feet + 5 feet for every 5 the grenade beat their Strength check. At the end of the grenade attack, the three Nazi’s are lying prone at least 5 feet from their original position and are probably very, very mad.
   Rifle Grenades: These work exactly like hand grenades, but are fired from the end of a rifle temporarily modified by a coupling that accomadates the larger caliber of the rifle grenade. Attaching the coupling and grenade is a full-round action. There is no need to remove the coupling after firing the grenade as it is stripped with firing.
   Anti-Tank Rockets: These work exactly like the M72A3 LAW described in d20 Modern, pg. 102, except for the statistics provided here.


----------

